# He pasado un buen tiempo con todos ustedes en Rusia



## lex_luthor_2007

¿Hola qué tal?

Cómo dirían en alemán : " He pasado un buen tiempo con todos ustedes en Rusia, ya me siento nostálgico "


Danke ! 


--> Ich hatte eine gute Zeit mit euch allen in Russland, ich mich nostalgisch fühlen jetz 


No hablo muy bién el alemán así que ... :s


----------



## FireRaptor

Yo también tengo fallos, pero supongo que podría echarte una mano.

La primera parte la veo bien, aunque quizá otros usuarios te den una mejor sugerencia; la segunda parte si no la veo correcta. El orden correcto lo supondría yo así: 
*
Ich fühle mich jetzt nostalgisch.*

Aquí hay muchos que no hablan muy bien alemán, así que no te preocupes, que para eso está el foro.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

Yo diría: *Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit mit euch in Russland und vermisse sie *(die Zeit)* jetzt schon.*

El problema es que no creo que se pueda decir _Ich fühle mich nostalgisch_, por lo menos para mi suena un poco raro, pero a lo mejor solo soy yo 
Tampoco diría _gute Zeit_ porque eso no suena lo suficientemente fuerte,_ gute_ es como: no estaba mal pero tampoco estaba tan bien.

Sé que la segunda parte de la frase la traducí bastante libre pero así suena mejor.

En vez de _ich vermisse *sie *jetzt schon_ también puedes decir _ich vermisse *euch* jetzt schon_.

Saludos


----------



## LKPG

en vez de "Ich hatte eine gute Zeit" no sería mejor " Ich machte spass"?

Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

El problema es que no creo que se pueda decir [I said:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich nostalgisch[/I], por lo menos para mi suena un poco raro, pero a lo mejor solo soy yo
> Tampoco diría _gute Zeit_ porque eso no suena lo suficientemente fuerte,_ gute_ es como: no estaba mal pero tampoco estaba tan bien.
> 
> Sé que la segunda parte de la frase la traducí bastante libre pero así suena mejor.
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo. _Ich fühle mich nostalgisch _Es que no solo suena un poco raro, sino suena rarísimo, o sea que nadie pero nadie lo dice.
A mí me parece un poco mejor el _Ich vermisse *sie* jetzt schon_, ya que al tiempo en Rusia se refiere.

Ich habe mit euch allen eine super / sehr schöne /tolle Zeit in Russland verbracht, und ich vermisse sie jetzt schon.


----------



## nievedemango

LKPG said:


> en vez de "Ich hatte eine gute Zeit" no sería mejor " Ich machte spass"?
> 
> Saludos.



No, LKPG, así no es correcto.

Debes decir:  *Es hat mir *Spaß gemacht. (La persona es objeto indirecto / dativo) 
En español también:  *Me* ha gustado / encantado.  o *Me* gustó mucho.

Pues, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## LKPG

nievedemango said:


> No, LKPG, así no es correcto.
> 
> Debes decir:  *Es hat mir *Spaß gemacht. (La persona es objeto indirecto / dativo)
> En español también:  *Me* ha gustado / encantado.  o *Me* gustó mucho.
> 
> Pues, espero haberte ayudado.



Gracias por la respuesta.

He estado mirando y "Ich mache spass" sería como si yo fuera el que divierte, es decir, en plan "estoy bromeando".


----------



## nievedemango

LKPG:  *Estoy bromeando* =  *Ich* mache Witze.  / *Ich* mache doch nur Spa*ß*. / *Ich* meine das nur im Spaß. (= No hay que tomar en serio lo que digo)

Me gusta =  *Es* macht *mir* Spaß. / *Es* gefällt *mir*. / *Es* schmeckt *mir* (bebida y comida)


Saluditos


----------

